

Twenty years ago today, Windows 95 was released. Here's the ad that was used - bitzerlander
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0AJM6HMYjM

======
biofox
Microsoft Windows 95 Video Guide with Jennifer Aniston and Matthew Perry from
Friends:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGYcNcFhctc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGYcNcFhctc)

------
philtar
The sad thing is that probably got less coverage then some random crap today.
300 articles about the gmail icon changing it's red to a different red.

------
felhr
First graphic OS I had the chance to use and I still remember how blown away I
was.

------
iamthepieman
So many beige boxes and giant monitors. I remember it being news that
Microsoft secured the rights to "start me up"

------
gjvc
look how slow the screen repaint was.

~~~
J_Darnley
That would be an eye-candy feature these days. A slow transition mimicking
some real-world effect (like page turning) or some completely fake transition
(Alt-Tab being on some sort of 3D shape or items in a folder).

------
camillomiller
Video not available (at least on iPad)

------
hnewez
And still... with more privacy features than the new Windows 10.

